# Worldmark Fiji --have you ordered food ahear?



## Cathyb (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello    We are heading for Fiji in two weeks.  Has anyone utilized the Grocery form to fill out and have basic groceries in your refrigerator when you arrive?
1.  Do you think it was worth it or just buy when you arrive?
2.  Was the cost greatly inflated?
3.  Can we buy milk in the onsite store?We bring our own cereal.

Any other tips on where to buy groceries for 10 days?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LLW (Jun 27, 2006)

Cathy:

I have not been to Fiji but I think there are other owners on the WMowners site below who have been. Maybe a post there would draw their attention.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 27, 2006)

llw-thanks, i went over there and posted  a message


----------

